# TFO Axiom 2-X



## Outearly

I


TX_Brad said:


> So these are starting to hit the market...anyone have any details? I've heard only good things but wanted to see if anyone had any thoughts? A friend was sent a 7 and 8, but I haven't had a chance to cast yet. He said they were the best rod TFO has made.


 I have it in a 5wt, very nice rod.


----------



## Matts

I had a chance to cast everything TFO has to offer at IFTD last week. I own a Mangrove, 2 Axiom IIs and a bunch of other rods I built. The Axiom 2-X is faster than the axiom 2. I plan to use both with the X used for windier days and the axiom 2 for less windy. The X is a GREAT casting rod and I’ll be ordering a few soon. On a side note, I also spent some time casting the new NXT black label and for a $220 complete set up, they are amazing. My 14 yr old was easily casting 80-90’ with the 8wt. I think it’s the same blank as the Pro II.
Matt


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Matts said:


> I had a chance to cast everything TFO has to offer at IFTD last week. I own a Mangrove, 2 Axiom IIs and a bunch of other rods I built. The Axiom 2-X is faster than the axiom 2. I plan to use both with the X used for windier days and the axiom 2 for less windy. The X is a GREAT casting rod and I’ll be ordering a few soon. On a side note, I also spent some time casting the new NXT black label and for a $220 complete set up, they are amazing. My 14 yr old was easily casting 80-90’ with the 8wt. I think it’s the same blank as the Pro II.
> Matt


Would you happen to know how the AXIOM II-X cast compared to the BVK?


----------



## lemaymiami

If possible can anyone compare the Axiom, Axiom 2, and Axiom 2-X ?

I use a few of TFO's rods for my customers in the backcountry of the 'glades (all are Ticr-X models 9 - 12wts - now discontinued...) but rarely go to shops or attend shows these days... I'm on their guide program and need an 8wt but have no idea which of the Axioms to consider.

Any help appreciated... By the way - more than one BVK has broken on my skiff... All were owned by my anglers.


----------



## Matts

I can't answer as to the Axiom do think that that Axiom 2-X is a faster than the Axiom 2, at least in an 8 wt. I would say, if you plan to keep more than one 8 wt onboard, try and Axiom 2 and 2x as they are bit different. You will always have different casters onboard and rods will "fit" differently. Here is a graph out of the TFO brochure that compares the available rods. I've heard about the BVK's breaking here and there but have not owned one and not had the problem with the other rods.


----------



## Backwater

lemaymiami said:


> If possible can anyone compare the Axiom, Axiom 2, and Axiom 2-X ?
> 
> I use a few of TFO's rods for my customers in the backcountry of the 'glades (all are Ticr-X models 9 - 12wts - now discontinued...) but rarely go to shops or attend shows these days... I'm on their guide program and need an 8wt but have no idea which of the Axioms to consider.
> 
> Any help appreciated... By the way - more than one BVK has broken on my skiff... All were owned by my anglers.


The Axiom is stiff and needs to have a heavier like to throw it properly (like a 1/2 wt to one line wt heavier). They don't make it any more, but it shoots like a cannon, but really made for wide open cast on very windy days throwing light flies to open water mackerel, albies, bonita and bluefish type of fishing. It's not for the novice. 

The Axiom 2 is more forgiving and easier casting, but faster than the mangrove, but not as fast as the BVK. I haven't tried the X yet but a deal buddy of mine who knows my casting says it is a faster rod than the 2 and thinks I'd like it better than the 2 (he knows I like fast rods).


----------



## Matts

Backwater said:


> The Axiom is stiff and needs to have a heavier like to throw it properly (like a 1/2 wt to one line wt heavier). They don't make it any more, but it shoots like a cannon, but really made for wide open cast on very windy days throwing light flies to open water mackerel, albies, bonita and bluefish type of fishing. It's not for the novice.
> 
> The Axiom 2 is more forgiving and easier casting, but faster than the mangrove, but not as fast as the BVK. I haven't tried the X yet but a deal buddy of mine who knows my casting says it is a faster rod than the 2 and thinks I'd like it better than the 2 (he knows I like fast rods).


I agree on all counts.
Best,
Matt


----------



## Ken T

I'll give it a go. I've been a dealer since the beginning and only fish TFO rods. This is a great company run by quality people. Best warranty and incredible turn around times when a problem occurs.

I normally have 8 TFO rods rigged every day on my skiff. Every rod mentioned has seen extensive time on my boat with the exception of the Axiom II-X which we just started selling Oct. 1

I guide a lot of days and my clients beat the balls off of these rods. I've seen what they can take and when they break. It is amazing how tough most TFO rods are (I'll Adress the BVK later).

The BVK and all of the generations of the Axiom are great performance rods that go long with accuracy. In the hands of accomplished casters it is pretty easy to feel the subtle differences between the rods.

The first one I'll address is the original Axiom. A heavier rod than the newer breeds but when it hit the market anglers realized pretty quickly that it moved a lot of line. My opinion is that it was all balls. If you needed to throw far and only used very heavy tippet it was perfect. It simply could not do any delicate work. Whenever I had to step down the tippet my clients would break off on the strike or the first time a minor mistake was made in fighting the fish. Did not break my heart when it was discontinued.

The BVK is still one of the best performance rods made and at about 1/3 of the cost of similar rods. This rod is fast and accurate but the first thing that come to mind when casting it is how light it feels. I have this rod in multiple weights and just love it. So do most good casters. With that said you need to be a good caster to unlock the technology here. Casters really need to have good timing and feel when the rod loads up. I have had people struggle with this rod at times. (why I carry 8 rods)
Many have commented about these rods breaking often. I have not personally had that issue but I have seen breakage, but to me it appears about on average with other brands of similar rods and somewhat behind one or two others.

I think it is more important to understand why these rods and others in the same category fail. This is a super light rod. 3.2 oz. in #8. As rod companies compete for the lightest and fastest every year they opt for lighter stronger materials but in all of these rods the tip sections have incredibly fine diameters.

When I see them break it is normally 2 scenarios. First is when someone pulls the line straight down with their other hand. These rods do not bend straight down. They snap. You simply can't get away with pulling down to clear the leader from the rod.
The second is when fighting a fish and the angler puts the bent rod well behind their body. The fish goes down and the thin tip snaps. Exact same principle as first issue. These rods are meant to bend in a continuous arch, not straight down.

AXIOM II
My favorite at this time. When the Axiom came back TFO really got it right. This is a much lighter rod than the first model. It is tamed but in a good way. This rod will throw long with control. The tip is forgiving in all line weights allowing the use of light tippet without sacrificing the speed and accuracy. Additionally the cork grip on this rod really feels sweet. The concave and convex sections seem slightly more prominent that on other models. The leading edge of the cork really makes a natural feeling rest spot for your thumb. (The Mangrove grip is similar)
This rod is one of very few rods that casts itself. I have a very high rate of return clients so I see casting progression in hundreds of people. Everyone that I hand this rod to casts better right away. It's easy to feel the load. I have also witnessed clients who never developed a feel for rod loading click right away with this one. This is also a great rod for women. Most women struggle with the grips on many rods. The difference in this grip combined with the rods light weight seem to fit the girls better. I have women who normally pick up the rod periodically during the day fish this one all day.

Last thought on the Axiom II - There are a lot of great rods on the market that were designed to do specific tasks. An example the TFO Mangrove (another fav. of mine) Designed for lifting lots of line off the water and putting it right back down. Great for dragging fish out from under stuff. Limited elsewhere. Lots of rods are limited

The Axiom II is a true versatile all around rod. The rod throws far enough, is very accurate and protects line. The rods action also allows accomplished casters the ability to throw complex line. Reach Casts, Curve Casts, Aerial Mends all doable with this one.

Axiom II - X - 
I don't want to get ahead of myself on this one. I simply don't have enough "on the water time yet". I will reserve a full review for later.
In theory it should be great since this one appears to be a blend of the Axiom II and the discontinued TiCrX (which was a beast).

The TicrX rod beefed up the second section of the rod (section with stripping guide). Beefing up this section transferred the power further up the rod which resulted in greater distance.. In the TicrX it also meant heavy rod. With the newer materials the strength can be added without additional weight. The Axiom II-X in #8 weighs in at only 3.5 oz.

I love the new colors of the rod but wish it had the grip of the axiom II. 

I just got back to Florida this week and will start my guiding next week. In a few weeks I'll have some additional thoughts.

Ken


----------



## Matts

Ken T said:


> I'll give it a go. I've been a dealer since the beginning and only fish TFO rods. This is a great company run by quality people. Best warranty and incredible turn around times when a problem occurs.
> 
> I normally have 8 TFO rods rigged every day on my skiff. Every rod mentioned has seen extensive time on my boat with the exception of the Axiom II-X which we just started selling Oct. 1
> 
> I guide a lot of days and my clients beat the balls off of these rods. I've seen what they can take and when they break. It is amazing how tough most TFO rods are (I'll Adress the BVK later).
> 
> The BVK and all of the generations of the Axiom are great performance rods that go long with accuracy. In the hands of accomplished casters it is pretty easy to feel the subtle differences between the rods.
> 
> The first one I'll address is the original Axiom. A heavier rod than the newer breeds but when it hit the market anglers realized pretty quickly that it moved a lot of line. My opinion is that it was all balls. If you needed to throw far and only used very heavy tippet it was perfect. It simply could not do any delicate work. Whenever I had to step down the tippet my clients would break off on the strike or the first time a minor mistake was made in fighting the fish. Did not break my heart when it was discontinued.
> 
> The BVK is still one of the best performance rods made and at about 1/3 of the cost of similar rods. This rod is fast and accurate but the first thing that come to mind when casting it is how light it feels. I have this rod in multiple weights and just love it. So do most good casters. With that said you need to be a good caster to unlock the technology here. Casters really need to have good timing and feel when the rod loads up. I have had people struggle with this rod at times. (why I carry 8 rods)
> Many have commented about these rods breaking often. I have not personally had that issue but I have seen breakage, but to me it appears about on average with other brands of similar rods and somewhat behind one or two others.
> 
> I think it is more important to understand why these rods and others in the same category fail. This is a super light rod. 3.2 oz. in #8. As rod companies compete for the lightest and fastest every year they opt for lighter stronger materials but in all of these rods the tip sections have incredibly fine diameters.
> 
> When I see them break it is normally 2 scenarios. First is when someone pulls the line straight down with their other hand. These rods do not bend straight down. They snap. You simply can't get away with pulling down to clear the leader from the rod.
> The second is when fighting a fish and the angler puts the bent rod well behind their body. The fish goes down and the thin tip snaps. Exact same principle as first issue. These rods are meant to bend in a continuous arch, not straight down.
> 
> AXIOM II
> My favorite at this time. When the Axiom came back TFO really got it right. This is a much lighter rod than the first model. It is tamed but in a good way. This rod will throw long with control. The tip is forgiving in all line weights allowing the use of light tippet without sacrificing the speed and accuracy. Additionally the cork grip on this rod really feels sweet. The concave and convex sections seem slightly more prominent that on other models. The leading edge of the cork really makes a natural feeling rest spot for your thumb. (The Mangrove grip is similar)
> This rod is one of very few rods that casts itself. I have a very high rate of return clients so I see casting progression in hundreds of people. Everyone that I hand this rod to casts better right away. It's easy to feel the load. I have also witnessed clients who never developed a feel for rod loading click right away with this one. This is also a great rod for women. Most women struggle with the grips on many rods. The difference in this grip combined with the rods light weight seem to fit the girls better. I have women who normally pick up the rod periodically during the day fish this one all day.
> 
> Last thought on the Axiom II - There are a lot of great rods on the market that were designed to do specific tasks. An example the TFO Mangrove (another fav. of mine) Designed for lifting lots of line off the water and putting it right back down. Great for dragging fish out from under stuff. Limited elsewhere. Lots of rods are limited
> 
> The Axiom II is a true versatile all around rod. The rod throws far enough, is very accurate and protects line. The rods action also allows accomplished casters the ability to throw complex line. Reach Casts, Curve Casts, Aerial Mends all doable with this one.
> 
> Axiom II - X -
> I don't want to get ahead of myself on this one. I simply don't have enough "on the water time yet". I will reserve a full review for later.
> In theory it should be great since this one appears to be a blend of the Axiom II and the discontinued TiCrX (which was a beast).
> 
> The TicrX rod beefed up the second section of the rod (section with stripping guide). Beefing up this section transferred the power further up the rod which resulted in greater distance.. In the TicrX it also meant heavy rod. With the newer materials the strength can be added without additional weight. The Axiom II-X in #8 weighs in at only 3.5 oz.
> 
> I love the new colors of the rod but wish it had the grip of the axiom II.
> 
> I just got back to Florida this week and will start my guiding next week. In a few weeks I'll have some additional thoughts.
> 
> Ken


Nice review Ken! Thanks.
Matt


----------



## lemaymiami

Thanks Ken - I've been a fan of the TFO fly rods since I got my first one... As you noted the Ticr-X line rods are beasts (and each punches well above its weight with a big fish on). The 10wt has taken more than one 80lb tarpon - the 9wt quite a few tarpon in the 60lb range. In short, once hooked up the rod just feels bigger in the hand (and since many of my fly anglers are still in the learning phase, these rods work quite well.

I'm moving away from Sage (for more than one reason) but I'll haven't found an 8wt - so the Axiom II will be the obvious choice... (and yes, I'm lucky enough to be on their guide program...). Last night I had a skilled fly angler aboard who brought his own stick for some small tarpon action, a GLoomis 8wt. We got him his first tarpon on fly -a 20 to 25lb fish (jumped six, released two of them at the boat...) all were sight-fished in the shadows under a bridge in Biscayne Bay.... Glad to report that there's some life in the Bay still....


----------



## Jim A

I have both the bvk. And the ticr x. In 8 wts. 
Both are great rods. I believe the previous reply. The ticrx is more of a 9;plus wt....
But I love the punch of the rod. Sometimes the bvk feels a bit fragile,,but it’s not ...I’ve been tempted to try a ticrx. In a 7 wt. or the new axiom in a 7


----------



## Ken T

So I've had some alone time with the Axiom II X. Had 2 long days on the water and put it to use both casting from the skiff and wading.

First impression is I love the look of the rod. Matches the color scheme.








I set it up with the TFO Power Reel and the new Wulff Bermuda Triangle texture line. This is a super fast setup. I also ran a SA Grand Slam, SA Max Distance and the budget RIO mainstream Saltwater through it. Performed well with all.

This rod is very different than the Axiom II. The only similar feature is in the manufacturing and the fact that they share the same technology for combining Kevlar and Carbon. When you alternate the Axiom II and the II-X in and out of your casting hand they feel nothing alike. 

For a competent caster this is an easy 100 ft. rod with every line I mentioned. It is not however a rod that casts itself like the Axiom II. 

This rod is very similar in feel to the beast TiCrX rod but much more refined and way lighter in the hand. Like the TiCr this rod is super stiff in the second section. For casters with strong thumb up grips the stiffness in this section instantly converts to line speed and distance.

This was most noticeable when wading. It is always challenging to get 50 to 60 feet of line dragging in the current up into the rod and air. The line speed this rod creates really rips the line up off the water even for a short guy like me.

The beefy mid section also make it easy to drag fish out from under structure. Today we really ran the numbers up on snook. Lots of fish around 24" and we manhandled them with this rod in #8 weight.

I did find this rod to be quite versatile and I plan on adding some additional line weights to my arsenal because of that. Reach casts and aerial mends are no problem and the tip is soft enough to protect tippet.

Based on past my past experience with clients I do not think that this rod is a pick up and go for everyone. As I mentioned this one does not cast itself. 

For good casters who have a feel for rod loading and hauling you will love this one. It is pretty effortless to work the 50 to 70 foot range without hauling. With a haul it will go where you need it to and get there fast. If you do a lot of blind casting and throw all day you'll still be able to lift a bobbin and tie a fly after fishing.

If you were fan of the TicrX you will love this rod. If you are not familiar with the ticrX but enjoy fast rods you will also love it.

Price-wise this rod is at the top end of TFO rods but still about 50% the cost of other high technology rods. My opinion is it is worth every cent. 

Another big win for TFO

Ken


----------



## cj.james

Ken T said:


> So I've had some alone time with the Axiom II X. Had 2 long days on the water and put it to use both casting from the skiff and wading.
> 
> First impression is I love the look of the rod. Matches the color scheme.
> View attachment 99488
> 
> I set it up with the TFO Power Reel and the new Wulff Bermuda Triangle texture line. This is a super fast setup. I also ran a SA Grand Slam, SA Max Distance and the budget RIO mainstream Saltwater through it. Performed well with all.
> 
> This rod is very different than the Axiom II. The only similar feature is in the manufacturing and the fact that they share the same technology for combining Kevlar and Carbon. When you alternate the Axiom II and the II-X in and out of your casting hand they feel nothing alike.
> 
> For a competent caster this is an easy 100 ft. rod with every line I mentioned. It is not however a rod that casts itself like the Axiom II.
> 
> This rod is very similar in feel to the beast TiCrX rod but much more refined and way lighter in the hand. Like the TiCr this rod is super stiff in the second section. For casters with strong thumb up grips the stiffness in this section instantly converts to line speed and distance.
> 
> This was most noticeable when wading. It is always challenging to get 50 to 60 feet of line dragging in the current up into the rod and air. The line speed this rod creates really rips the line up off the water even for a short guy like me.
> 
> The beefy mid section also make it easy to drag fish out from under structure. Today we really ran the numbers up on snook. Lots of fish around 24" and we manhandled them with this rod in #8 weight.
> 
> I did find this rod to be quite versatile and I plan on adding some additional line weights to my arsenal because of that. Reach casts and aerial mends are no problem and the tip is soft enough to protect tippet.
> 
> Based on past my past experience with clients I do not think that this rod is a pick up and go for everyone. As I mentioned this one does not cast itself.
> 
> For good casters who have a feel for rod loading and hauling you will love this one. It is pretty effortless to work the 50 to 70 foot range without hauling. With a haul it will go where you need it to and get there fast. If you do a lot of blind casting and throw all day you'll still be able to lift a bobbin and tie a fly after fishing.
> 
> If you were fan of the TicrX you will love this rod. If you are not familiar with the ticrX but enjoy fast rods you will also love it.
> 
> Price-wise this rod is at the top end of TFO rods but still about 50% the cost of other high technology rods. My opinion is it is worth every cent.
> 
> Another big win for TFO
> 
> Ken


What was YOUR favorite line for this rod? I'm looking at grabbing one or two of these


----------



## Ken T

I think all of the lines performed well from this rod but my experiments were with a short list of lines. I am pretty sure any line would cast well from this rod. From my group of lines the Grand Slam explodes through the guides as did the textured Wulff. I personally do not like textured lines in hot weather however and it is coming off. The grand slam comes down way too hard in most casters hands for Tampa Bay Reds. For other species, colder water or for fishing waters where stealth is less important these would be top choices.

My advice for choosing what to line it with is to match to your fishing conditions.

For Tampa Bay Reds I will probably eventually set this rod with a SA Bonefish or Redfish line which most people can cast well and land softly. The Saltwater Triangle Taper is another option that I like as are true line weight lines.

These days the sheer amount of saltwater lines produced is amazing. The ones that I mentioned are just a few that I have a lot of time on water with. They are versatile and will perform well in the situations associated with inshore fishing.

I am sure there are others that will do the same 

Ken


----------



## cj.james

Ken T said:


> I think all of the lines performed well from this rod but my experiments were with a short list of lines. I am pretty sure any line would cast well from well from this rod. From my group of lines the Grand Slam explodes through the guides as did the textured Wulff. I personally do not like textured lines in hot weather however and it is coming off. The grand slam comes down way too hard in most casters hands for Tampa Bay Reds. For other species, colder water or for fishing waters where stealth is less important these would be top choices.
> 
> My advice for choosing what to line it with is to match to your fishing conditions.
> 
> For Tampa Bay Reds I will probably eventually set this rod with a SA Bonefish or Redfish line which most people can cast well and land softly. The Saltwater Triangle Taper is another option that I like as are true line weight lines.
> 
> These days the sheer amount of saltwater lines produced is amazing. The ones that I mentioned are just a few that I have a lot of time on water with. They are versatile and will perform well in the situations associated with inshore fishing.
> 
> I am sure there are others that will do the same
> 
> Ken


Awesome, I appreciate it! Main reason I ask is because some of the fast action rods today, and the old ticrx needed to go up a line weight, so the 8wt was really a 9 etc.


----------



## skinny_waters

I am not nearly a good enough caster to give as detailed of a report as Ken T gave above but just recently spent some good time casting the 8wt axiom II-x with SA mastery saltwater line. I'm a fair caster I would say but definitely not a great one. I also have a 9wt axiom II with the bermuda triangle taper line. different wt rods and lines I know, but the axiom II-x was hands down the better casting rod for ME. Maybe the axiom II i am casting requires more skill or even different line but I found myself putting down the 9wt to cast the 8wt even in pretty windy conditions. My loops were tighter and accuracy was way up. Just my 2 cents.


----------

